# ...what is your current split?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

...and what has worked best for you?...the reason I'm askin is because I'm re-evaluating my current 2 on 1 off 2 on 1 off (etc.) split...I've tried 3 on 1 off/2 on 1 off and 5 on 2 off...so far I'm getting results with this doubling up body parts each day (chest/tris, shoulders/legs, back/bis) and end up hitting each part twice per week, but it is DAMN draining...so whatcha got?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i used to train 6 days a week each body part twice a week, i did get quite good results, i supose the gear helped with the recovery side of things :lol:

it took me a long time to get used to training each body part once a week but i found i gained more size, and could hammer a bodypart knowing it had a week to recover.

I tend to go with a mon wed fri split now off season. stepping up to four or five days when dieting. 8)

mon

back ,traps, rear delts, and biceps.

Wed

chest, shoulders, triceps

Fri

legs

Thats it simple, leaves you time for life 8) :lol:


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

i train on my 4 days off work :

day 1: chest & back

day 2: shoulders & arms

day 3 : legs

I do cardio as well on these days & i train the body parts once a week giving them a good rest.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I've recently changed to:

Monday: Chest and calves

Tuesday: Back and Biceps

Thursday: Legs inc calves

Friday: Shoulders and triceps

too soon to say if this is working for me, but that said all my lifts are going up. altho this just may be normal progress, my bench has increased even tho i stagnated for a long time while i was on my old routine of training chest twice a week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo you should be having more rest days than workout days -so i`d say training 3x a week when not using.(same split as fat boy says)


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Beleive me Jay you will see better results training each bodypart once per week. Prob 0.1% of the population would get better gains twice per week, you would need amazing genetics.

My split.

Mon - Legs and Deadlifts

Tue - Chest and Triceps

Thu - Back and Biceps

Sat - Shoulders, Traps and recently incorporated grip strength work.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Currently im doing a rather weird split

which is

Mon - Shoulders, Biceps, Traps

Wed - Triceps + Legs

Fri - Back

But usually i do

Mon - Back + Traps + Biceps

Wed -Chest + Triceps

Fri - Legs + Shoulders


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

andy1981iron said:


> Beleive me Jay you will see better results training each bodypart once per week. Prob 0.1% of the population would get better gains twice per week, you would need amazing genetics.
> 
> My split.
> 
> ...


well the thing is im gettin results, but im just exhausted all the time...im gonna post my new propsed routine tonight...


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

SoulCard said:


> well the thing is im gettin results, but im just exhausted all the time...im gonna post my new propsed routine tonight...


if you're exhasted all the time then it definately sounds like you are over training.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

ya...iknow...its too bad cuz I like this routine, but just not to be...maybe next cycle...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and if your exhausted all the time you wont be getting maximum growth


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

true true...so what ended up happenin was that I was taking an extra day or two off...but I forgot to mention the lady has had me up late every night for about the past month! dont get me wrong, its worth it, but I think im a little sleep deprived also...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

\ said:


> Beleive me Jay you will see better results training each bodypart once per week. Prob 0.1% of the population would get better gains twice per week, you would need amazing genetics.
> 
> My split.
> 
> ...


Andy, can you list the exercises you do? Would like to start this kind of split myself.

XT


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

ok...here's my two choices...number one is kinda standard and number two is totally different...

1) Mon: chest/tris

Wed: Back/Bis

Fri: Shoulders/Legs

2)MONDAY: (WEEK 1)

Chest: Flat Bench

Shoulders: Military Press

Triceps: either close grip or skull crushers

Traps: Shrugs.

Deadlifts

WEDNESDAY:

Pulldowns and chin ups.

bent rows

biceps: dumbell curls

calves: standing calf raises

quads: squats

hams : leg curls

FRIDAY: Same as mondays workout

Monday: SAME AS WEDNESDAY ON WEEK ONE AND SO ON.

First set is light warm up, second is medium (6-8) reps, followed by 3 work sets (6-10 reps, 3-5 reps, 11-15 reps) each set taken to failure...

...what ya'll think, which way should I go?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i would make deads and squats the first exercises of their workout and calf raises should be done after squats(i`m told its dangerous cos thy may be unstable-cos their tired)


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

I do 12-week routines followed by a week off, mixing up bodyparts each time. Im currently doing:

Mon: Quads / Triceps

Tue: Chest / Calfs / Abs

Thu: Back / Traps / Hamstrings

Fri: Shoulders / Biceps

Weds/Sat/Sun: Days off.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd go with 1 Jay.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I am currently doing (cutting):

Monday -> Shoulders

Tuesday -> Chest + Biceps

Wednesday -> Upper back + Triceps

Thursday -> Circuit training

Friday -> Legs + Lower back + Traps

Saturday -> Off

Sunday -> 1 hour low intensity cardio


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

andy1981iron said:


> I'd go with 1 Jay.


that was actually what i started with several years ago and then I rotated away from it...I would be used to it and i would be comfortable with it, but I feel pulled toward the second one because it is completly new to me and looks like it holds potential...i blatently stole it from the "ironmanHITT" routine...any other thoughts?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I gotta say I quite like 2. Plus trying a new routine is always refreshing


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

razg said:


> I am currently doing (cutting):
> 
> Monday -> Shoulders
> 
> ...


Chest after hitting shoulders?? Upper back after biceps??

Shoulders and biceps will be overtrained by quite a margin.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I like a full week for the muscle to recover.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

andy1981iron said:


> Chest after hitting shoulders?? Upper back after biceps??
> 
> Shoulders and biceps will be overtrained by quite a margin.


In your opinion. I'm keeping volume at a sensible level and all my lifts are going up consistently while in a calorie deficit.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with Andy there though and I'm a high volume guy. It makes little sense to orientate your regimen this way if you can allow for greater recovery time by switching the days around.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Raz always knows best


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Part of being a research nerd, you get cranky when people don't agree with you. As far as I'm concerned if someone posted that routine I'd say change the days round whether it was raz a newbie or Ronnie Coleman


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

no one can say what sort of routine you should follow they can only give u an idea then u need to addapt it to suit u!!!!and thats all there is to it :lol:


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Young Gun said:


> Part of being a research nerd, you get cranky when people don't agree with you. As far as I'm concerned if someone posted that routine I'd say change the days round whether it was raz a newbie or Ronnie Coleman


Yeah I agree it's sub-optimal. I'll get around to fixing it at some point soon.

No offense intended Andy.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

It's cool Raz


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

...I'm glad you two girls made up :lol: ...now can we get back to me  ...seriously tho, I think I'm gonna go with the #2 option, I just wanted a little more feedback...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you go with no.2 i`d only train 2x a week-i think your underestimating the rest you need-especially if youre up all nite shagging :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

i know, im just trying to balance the sex and lifting and cant decide which is more important (j/k guys...lifting is! :twisted: )...but I also want to hit each body part twice per week...


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Why do you feel the need to hit each bodypart twice per week?

Try to curb your enthusiasm to be in the gym all the time a bit.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

still train three times a week IMO either routine. I'd train 4 1 hour sessions minimum but thats me


----------

